# kaim the lycan warrior



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

Name: kaim lunara
Age: 19
Sex: male
Species: werewolf
Height: 8' 2"
Weight: 310

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: grey on back and partial front side. white looks like its creeping out of the front. very long wavy hair on top.
- Markings: cogs with arcane symbols inside on lower right backside.
- Eye color: deep purple that glows when enraged.
- Other features: exceptionally cut mussles and several scars with a blood red streak going down the right eye. often carrying a sword or two his size.

Skills: strong, fast, dangerous in battle. diceplined in the art of olsehenburg swordfighting, kung fu and judo, and assassin tactics often mixed into one style. a good intelectual that uses logic in all he does and the ability to control spitit energy, to a scale. (comprised of things i do much more midly)

Weaknesses: is easily angered and cant help but put myself into dangerous situations unprepared.

Likes: a challenge always is fun, sentimentality, nastolgia, fighting, inventing, theorising, and a new fighter to challange him every day.

Dislikes: boredom, weakness, liars, unnessecary killing (no thats not hypicritical. he likes fighting, killing not so much), being underground, and loosing friends (thats a given).

History: kaim dosent like his past, why shouldnt he, its a horrible past. a trail of blood and dispair, up untill recently. married twice, one child, and all three dead or gone. a life of constant fighting and losses, but always somehow able to stand up to continue fighting.

Clothing/Personal Style: thanks to my mentor, i like long flowing clothes, but they are encumbering at times, so i often wear thin light, tight, streachy clothes underneath so i can peel away the top layer for easier fighting and such. armor is for whiners

Picture: 
http://art1.server05.sheezyart.com/medium/148/1482849.jpg


----------

